# Przyśpieszanie dysku

## Pryka

Czy da się jakoś wykręcić bardziej osiągi dysku SATA Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS??

Bo średnio to wszystko wygląda, gdy przenoszę coś z partycji na partycję to zaczyna od ~60MB/s i tak pomału zwalnia do ~25MB/s

----------

## SlashBeast

Pobaw sie z readahead. 

```
echo 1024 > /sys/block/sda/queue/read_ahead_kb
```

 na poczatek. sprwadzaj transfer hdparmem.

----------

## Dagger

Przesiasc sie na SSD.

Tradycyjne dyski trawde maja rozna srednice taleza przy srodku i na zwenatrz. Przy srodku glowica potrzebuje chwili zeby dotrzec do wybranego miejsca, a przy zewnetrznej krawedzi znacznie wiecej. Kazdy tradycyjny dysk twardy bedzie coraz wolniejszy z kazdym zapelnionym gigabajtem.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ee. Na zewnątrz dysku z kolei mamy większą prędkość, czyż nie? Więc tempo odczytu danych jest większe.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Ee. Na zewnątrz dysku z kolei mamy większą prędkość, czyż nie? Więc tempo odczytu danych jest większe.

 

Skad takie wnioski? Ja w zyciu nie powiedzial bym, ze po USB moze byc szybko. Standardowo 30-35MBps, nie zaleznie od tego, jaki dysk jest. Testowalem bardzo duzo dyskow zewnetrznych i normalne dyski przez rozne adaptery.

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie na zewnętrznym, a na zewnątrz dysku, czyli na zewnętrznych pierścieniach talerzy.

----------

## SlashBeast

Taki efekt czytania postow po lepkach...

----------

## lsdudi

Tja, fikcja i  wróżenie z fusów.

co z tego że na końcu talerza masz "teoretycznie szybciej" skoro masz tam więcej sektorów to odczytania i tak naprawdę talerz zwalnia aby mogła się głowica wyrobić. Kolejny zabieg marketingowy czyli mierzenie prędkości talerza gdy głowica jest w jego centrum. 

Zajebistość dysków flash (SSD) kończy się w momencie dużego odsetka operacji update/delete (czy jak to się w osa'ch nazywa) a już zwłaszcza przy sporej zajętości partycji i operacji na małych plikach (ściganie torrentów, taki bardzo jaskrawy przykład), Domyślne ustawienia dystrybucji linuksowych też tutaj nie pomagają (atime -> jeszcze niedawno updatowany co odczyt pliku )

co do osiągów dysku w takich sytuacjach to 3 sprawy.

1. bufor dysku jest ograniczony -> małe pliku pójdą z bufora duże to już skoki głowicy, odczyt/zapis/odczyt/zapis  mimo że odczyt jest szybki to nadal trzeba skakać głowicą a to już tak błyskawiczne nie jest 

2. sheduler -> domyślnie jest cfq  (fair sheduler-> przerywa duży zapis aby inny process mógł zapisać swoje dane, skok głowicy i takie tam sprawy ) zmień na deadline w takich wypadkach powinien pomóc (i nie mów e nic nie zapisuje w tej chwili bo to nie jest prawda)

3. fragmentacja fs'a -> to może najmniej ale to też wpływa 

chcesz przetestować zapis  to duży plik ale z ramdysku  ewentualnie z innego dysku  ale pamiętaj że jeśli IDE to powinien byś na innej taśmie.

----------

## SlashBeast

lsdudi Dobrze mowi. Deadline jest świetny na serwery, przynajmniej w moim odczuciu. Na stacjach, gdzie pracuje normalnie uzywam cfq z ficzerem low_latency (od 2.6.33 chyba jest). + jakies ionice z najmniejszym priorytetem na rtorrenta czy inne operacje ktore ostro uzywaja dysku ale nie sa krytyczne a potrafia denerwowac obciazeniem.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> Tja, fikcja i  wróżenie z fusów.
> 
> co z tego że na końcu talerza masz "teoretycznie szybciej" skoro masz tam więcej sektorów to odczytania i tak naprawdę talerz zwalnia aby mogła się głowica wyrobić. Kolejny zabieg marketingowy czyli mierzenie prędkości talerza gdy głowica jest w jego centrum. 

 

Jaja sobie robisz prawda  :Wink:  ? 

Predkosc obrotowa dyskow jest STALA. Stad wynika ze czas oczekiwania az podjedzie sektor jest identyczny zarowno na brzegu jak i blisko srodka. ALE na brzegu w jednostce czasu glowica przeczyta wiecej blokow => wiekszy 

transfer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotational_delay

tu sa ladne wykresy:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/sas-hard-drive,review-31828-9.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zajebistość dysków flash (SSD) kończy się w momencie dużego odsetka operacji update/delete (czy jak to się w osa'ch nazywa) a już zwłaszcza przy sporej zajętości partycji i operacji na małych plikach (ściganie torrentów, taki bardzo jaskrawy przykład), Domyślne ustawienia dystrybucji linuksowych też tutaj nie pomagają (atime -> jeszcze niedawno updatowany co odczyt pliku )

 

Zgoda

----------

## Dagger

Osobiscie uzywam SSD na laptopie i musze przyznac, ze zmiana z Core2 na i7 extreme, czy z 4GB na 8GB pamieci nie dala tak zauwazalnej zmiany jaka dala zmiana dysku 7200RPM na SSD.

Odpowiedni tuning i TRIM robia swoje. Bootowanie, wlaczanie programow, kopiowanie, wszystko dostalo ogromnego kopa.

Nie probowalem testowac kompilacji, gdyz uzywam tmpfs do skladowania wszystkich plikow tymczasowych. RAM jest i tak szybszy niz flash.

----------

## BeteNoire

A zatem: sposób na przyspieszenie dysku = wymiana dysku na szybszy.

----------

## lsdudi

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu sa ladne wykresy:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/sas-hard-drive,review-31828-9.html
> ...

 

Za SASy nie płaci się tyle, tylko dla tego, że mają fajną nazwę ... To są dyski z najwyższej półki, coś jak ferrari w samochodach a ty chcesz te testy  na siłę wcisnąć do "skody".

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deadline jest świetny na serwery, przynajmniej w moim odczuciu.

 

Serwer serwerowi nie równy... Jeśli masz jedno zadnie  które ci rzeźbi po dysku to ok. Najczęściej jednak się używa cfq lub nie używa się żadnego (jako gość na wirtualkach wyłącza się wszelkie shedulery i tak później zadania przejdą przez sheduler hosta/hipervisora więc nie ma sensu ich kolejkować w wymyślny sposób )

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak benczowalem nginxa, najwiecej requestow ogarnial na deadline.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *Crenshaw wrote:*   
> 
> tu sa ladne wykresy:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/sas-hard-drive,review-31828-9.html
> ...

 

Takie wykresy mozna znalezc (albo zrobic sobie) dla wszystkich typow. Wygladaja zawsze podobnie.

A SAS'y mialem pod reka bo byly mi potrzebne  :Wink: 

----------

